# Grrr.. Rain, Red Mud and The Show Dog



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

We just sewed our whole yard with new grass seed. Even though I am thankful for the rain that will help my grass grow, I have 3 muddy pigs, one of which I am trying to keep somewhat clean so I can blow his coat out every other day.....

I was out side yesterday and notice some HUGE paw prints in the Carolina red mud.... They reminded me that its time to trim Macys toenails, they actually had claws!! LOL!

Ohhhh I cant wait to actually have grass again! This can not keep up for long or I will never have a clean dog.
SPRING.... Gotta live it!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I hear ya! I just gave Mya a bath yesterday, and she's already up to her knees in mud from being outside! I cant keep up anymore! And we;re supposed to get a weekends worth of rain! great just what i need, more MUD!! Will i ever see nice green grass again?!


----------

